# Predator E calls



## PredatorJunky (Dec 30, 2010)

Im new to preditor hunting and looking to getting a E caller im stuck between the FoxPro Spitfire or the Johnny Stewart PreyMaster, Mainly im looking for advice on what my best option is.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## herbie57_57 (Feb 20, 2010)

I would go with the spitfire. I have a prey master and am very close to buying a spitfire at this point. I mainly use my ecaller for calling raccoons and once in awhile on coyotes and bobcats. The PM has very limited raccoon sounds and not enough volume on windy days for what I need it to do.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum PredatorJunky. Both are good callers. The Spitfire definitly has some advntages though by holding 24 calls. I'm sure the JS has that many but changing the sound cards on stand is a pain. Not to mention all the sounds available to you on their site. I'd go with the Spitfire every time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site PredatorJunky, Enjoy, I have the PM4 but its my first e-call and the price and availability was there at the moment!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum PJ. I have the JS PM4 and have had it for several years. Like YD says the main disadvantage to it is it will hold 12 call sounds at a time and you have to change the sound cards on the base unit. Lots of times a particular sound I want has duplicate sounds with other cards so you wind up only eight or so individual call sounds. Not saying I need 12 calls, I usually only have 2 or 3 hand calls when I call with them but it would be nice to have access to them. If there were a way to pick the calls you want and program them on a card, it would be a much better call.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome, Foxpro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hands Down.................


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome to the site, I have a scorpion and have no problems with it Foxpro makes a great E caller so my choice would be the spitfire


----------



## PredatorJunky (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Thanks every one for your help and worm welcome looks like im probably going to go with the spitfire, im not to thrilled about having to deal with 50' of cord on the js. 
so thanks for the help.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the FoxPro! Spitfire for sure!


----------



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

Go Foxpro, i have a Fury and love it !!!! On there site there are free sounds that you can down load or buy some to.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*PJ Go fox Pro-------american made ---american serviced----the best customer service-----can't go wrong----check them out at allpredatorcalls.com-----SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

PredatorJunky said:


> Hey Thanks every one for your help and worm welcome looks like im probably going to go with the spitfire, im not to thrilled about having to deal with 50' of cord on the js.
> so thanks for the help.


Johnny stewart does make a wireless unit the PM-4, it uses the same cards as the other Prey Master. I don't knock the PM at all, it is a good caller, especially for the money. My first e-caller was a PM-3 wired model, I killed many a dog with it. But all in all I am happier with the Spitfire.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Foxpro-made right here:usflag:


----------



## PredatorJunky (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help i ordered the spit fire today.


----------



## lepcur (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck with the new call, when it gets here get out and do some calling.







Mike


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

you will like foxpro. where did you order it from? I have the firestorm and love it. Foxbang is truly awesome. If you can ever swing it to upgrade to a better unit i recommend the firestorm or cs-24. The firestorm comes with 50 sounds and can hold 200. Order from a dealer and you custom pick your sounds. I looked at the preset sounds and there are alot that i cannot use. Anyways good luck on the call and get after them with it.


----------

